# bream on the rocks



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I was out yesterday after some bream on the rocks. I had a good bunch of 8 to 10 oz bull bream fishing early morning on Conroe. I was using my fiberglass cane pole fishing light line and small hooks. Many were larger than my hand. It's going to be some good eating fried up whole. It was a change of pace catching those fish instead of catfish I usually go after.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Crunchy tails!!! 

Nice job!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice haul, I need to get out on a lake and chase those tasty little bluegill and crappie.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those blue gills are the king of sport fish.
One of the most entertaining, hardest fighting and best tasting fish in all of the world.
I honestly think they were the last fish God created. When he saw how perfect they were he just stopped and when on to working on other things.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good catch those bream on Conroe are monsters.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice catch. Before you season the fish try wiping them down with some vinegar. I normally dry the fish off with paper towels then wipe them down with a vinegar soaked paper towel. Then season and fry. Seems to make them crunchier and taste better. Learned that trick from a fellow 2 cooler. If you try this method let us know what you think.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Scrape em, gut em head em fry em! Ummm boy those are good to eat!


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice meat haul. I love catching them. Not asking or your hole location, but depth and general area?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Super catch! Love those small fish with BIG attitudes!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That is some real fish, serious catch.


----------



## citrus bomber (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice catch fire dog!!!! Where at on conroe did you get into them. Been wanting to take my wife out to catch some monsters like that.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice catch, was you using worms? 

searacer


----------

